# حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!



## crazy_girl (12 أغسطس 2007)

*حوار صعب وساخن بين الطرفين . 


ولكن كما تعلمون هناك خاسر وهناك رابح.. 


تابعوا الخطوات لتفهموا بنفسكم ان الرجل لا ينتصر على المراة وان المراة لا تنتصر 


على الرجل.... 


قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـراً ؟ 


فقالت له بلى لاحظت أن الكينونة أنثى !! 


قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـرا ً ؟؟ 


فقالت له بل أدركت أن الشمس أنثـى !! 


قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــرا ً ؟؟ 


فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة أنثـى !! 


قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـرا ً؟؟ 


فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن المشاعر أنثى!! 


قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـرا ً؟؟ 


فقالت له إنني أعرف أن المعرفة أنثـى! 



فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا 
ً 

وهو مغمض عينيه ثم 

عاد ونظر إليها بصمت 

لـلــحــظــات 


وبـعـد ذلـــك .. 

قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة أنثى .. 


فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكرا .. 


قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن الخديعـة أنثـى.. 


فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـرا ً.. 


قال لها هناك من أكّد لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى 


فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـرا ً 


قـال لهـا أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى 


فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـرا ً 


قـال لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى 


فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح ذكـرا 



تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء 

فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة 


أما هـي فخافـت عنـد 
إمساكه بالكأس مما فعله 
ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب 

وعندما رآها تبتسم لـه 


قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى 


فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال ذكـراً 


قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى 


فقالت له ربمـا ولـك الحـب ذكـرا ً 


قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى 


فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح ذكـرا ً 


قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى 


فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن القلب ذكرا 



ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ً 


ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة 

وسيبقى الحوار مستمرا ً 

طــالــمــا أن ... 

الـسـؤال ذكـــرا ً 

والإجـابـة أنـثــى 

فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر؟ 

من ينتصر؟؟؟ من ينتصر؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## lousa188114 (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

يالهوي اية الموضوع الجميل دة 
انا عنية دمعت بامانة موضوع كله تفاعل انا حسيت ان انا قاعدة جوة الحوار وشايفاهم قدامي 
موضوع جميل اوي ومش مجاملة خالص دي حقيقة


----------



## crazy_girl (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

ميرسي يالوزة بجد كلامك حلو موت وامممممممممم بيرفع من روحى المعدنية
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك التحفة دى


----------



## kajo (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

ايه يابت الجمال ده

لابجد موضوع جامد حلو بجد

الجنون ذكر 

و الروشنه انثى

هههههههههههه

ونسيتى ان المكر ذكر

و السوسه انثى
هههههههههههههههههههه


موضوع تحفه بجد


----------



## dede2000 (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

الموضوع بتاعك جميل اوى وجديد وحقيقى اوى  بجد جامد


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*



kajo قال:


> ايه يابت الجمال ده
> 
> لابجد موضوع جامد حلو بجد
> 
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::t19:
قصدك اه ياسكر؟
على العمم الف ميرسي ياجميل لمرورك ومشاركتك:flowers:


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*



dede2000 قال:


> الموضوع بتاعك جميل اوى وجديد وحقيقى اوى  بجد جامد



ميرسي ياديدي بجد لمروك ومشاركتك ويارب يكون عجبك بجد


----------



## farawala (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

Hi crazy girl
انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى الرائع ولقد قرأت لك موضوعين والأثنين أكثر من رائع
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
على فكرة الموضوعين اللى قرأتهم جعلونى افكر فى اسم جديدلك وهو
wise girl
:new5::new5::new5:
:new5::new5:
:new5:


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*



farawala قال:


> Hi crazy girl
> انا عضو جديد فى هذا المنتدى الرائع ولقد قرأت لك موضوعين والأثنين أكثر من رائع
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك
> على فكرة الموضوعين اللى قرأتهم جعلونى افكر فى اسم جديدلك وهو
> ...



ميرسي يافراولة بجد ده من ذوقك
واشكرك لمجاملتك الرقيقة دى بس انا مجنونة فعلا هههههههههههههه
ده راي الاغلبية فيا
بس انا بعرف اخختار الوقت اللى اكون فيه مجنونة واقلب الدنيا ضحك وهزار
والوقت اللى اكون فيه حكيمة فى كلامى وجد زيادة
وميرسي للقبك ده وانا اعتز بيه جدا


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

سورى نسيت رحب بيكي عضوة جديدة معانا


----------



## red_pansy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

بجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد  موضوع  روعه  بس عايزه أقولك   نشكر ربنا    ان الموضوع  خلص  قدامنا  لحد  كده  ولو ان مش عارفين نهايته  على ايه  يارب استر 

                                        :01a0ff~139:         :017165~155:


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

هههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا red_pansy لمرورك ومشاركتك ومتخافش ربنا يستر


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

الموضوع رائع وجميل جدا يا كريزي ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

ميرسي يامرمورة ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك وتشجيعك الحلو ده


----------



## sherif mouris (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

اللباقة انثي والكياسة انثي والسعادة انثي والفرح انثي والعدرا هي ام النور
بجد بجد نحن بدونكم لا شيئ .... حتي وان كنا بالنسبة لكم كل شيئ


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

واو بجد كلامك روعة موت يا شريف
وشهد شاهد من اهلها
ههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياباشا لاحلى مرور ومشاركة معانا


----------



## farawala (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

Hi crazy girl
هذا الحوار لا يوجد فية فائز ومهزوم لآن خسارة طرف من الأطراف يعنى خسارة الطرف الأخر وفوز طرف يعنى فوز الأخر
ودعا آدم اسم امرأته حواء لأنها أم كل حي ( التكوين 3 : 20 ).
وعرف آدم حواء امرأته فحبلت وولدت قايين . وقالت : اقتنيت رجلا من عند الرب ( التكوين 4 : 1 ).
وشكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## crazy_girl (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حوار ساخن ولكن من سنتصر؟!*

ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة دى
وفعلا انا سيبت النقاش مفتوح لان مفيش نهاية غير بالاتنين(الطرفين)
وميرسي كمان مرة لردك وتعليقك الحلو ده


----------



## sunny man (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*قال لها ألا تلاحظين أن الكـون ذكـر ؟**فقالت له بلى لاحظت**أن الكينونة أنثى !قال لها ألم تدركي بأن النـور ذكـر ؟**فقالت له بل أدركت أن**الشمس أنثـى** !*
*قـال لهـا أوليـس الكـرم ذكــر؟**فقالت له نعم ولكـن الكرامـة**أنثـى** !*
*قال لها ألا يعجبـك أن الشِعـر ذكـر؟**فقالت له وأعجبني أكثر أن**المشاعر أنثى**!*
*قال لها هل تعلميـن أن العلـم ذكـر؟**فقالت له إنني أعرف أن**المعرفة أنثـى**!*
*فأخذ نفسـا ً عميقـا ً**وهو مغمض عينيه ثم **عاد ونظر إليها**بصمت **لـلــحــظــات **وبـعـد ذلك**.*
*قال لها سمعت أحدهم يقول أن الخيانة **أنثى**.*
*فقالت له ورأيت أحدهم يكتب أن الغدر ذكر**.*
*قال لها ولكنهم يقولون أن **الخديعـة أنثـى**.*
*فقالت له بل هن يقلـن أن الكـذب ذكـر**.*
*قال لها هناك من أكّد **لـي أن الحماقـة أنثـى **فقالت له وهنا من أثبت لي أن الغباء ذكـر**.*
*قـال لهـا**أنـا أظـن أن الجريمـة أنـثـى**.*
*فقالـت لـه وأنـا أجـزم أن الإثـم ذكـر**.*
*قـال **لهـا أنـا تعلمـت أن البشاعـة أنثـى**.*
*فقالـت لـه وأنـا أدركـت أن القبـح **ذكر**.*

*تنحنح ثم أخذ كأس الماء **فشربه كله دفعة واحـدة **أما هـي فخافـت **عنـد **إمساكه بالكأس مما جعلها **ابتسمت ما أن رأته يشرب **وعندما رآها تبتسم **له **قال لها يبدو أنك محقة فالطبيعة أنثـى**.*
*فقالت له وأنت قد أصبت فالجمال **ذكـر**.*
*قـال لهـا لا بـل السـعـادة أنـثـى**.*
*فقالت له ربمـا ولـكن الحـب **ذكـر**.*
*قال لها وأنا أعترف بأن التضحية أنثـى**.*
*فقالت له وأنا أقر بأن الصفـح **ذكـر**.*
*قال لها ولكنني على ثقة بأن الدنيا أنثى**.*
*فقالت له وأنا على يقين بأن **القلب ذكر**.*
*ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا  ً**ولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة **وسيبقى الحوار**مستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن** . . .*
*الـسـؤال  ذكـــر **والإجـابـة أنـثــى **فمن **برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر ؟*

*منقول*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

جميل قوى قوى قوى قوى​


----------



## sunny man (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميل قوى قوى قوى قوى​


اشكرك على المرور يا فراشة


----------



## الملاك الابيض (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*بصراحة الذكر والانثى هما الاثنان منتصران لان كل واحد هو مكمل للآخر ولا احد يستطيع العيش من دون الاخر *


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




موضوع جميل جدا يا صني مان

الرب يبارك حياتك 

وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## doody (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_*أنا بعتقد أن الانثى هى اللى هتكسب أحنا مش بنغلب ههههه
بجد حلو اوى اوى 
مرسى خالص*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ًولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة وسيبقى الحوارمستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن . . .
الـسـؤال ذكـــر والإجـابـة أنـثــى فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر 
الانثى طبعااااااااااااااا هههههههههههه ....لا طبعا هى مش حرب المفروض فيها حد يطلع منتصر والتانى مهزوم لان انتصار اى طرف فى اى شىء هو انتصار للطرف الاخر وبالعكس .....ميرررسى يا  sunny man على الجدال الهايل ده والذى لم ولن ينتهى ابدا طالما وجد الانسان على الارض ....ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



الملاك الابيض قال:


> *بصراحة الذكر والانثى هما الاثنان منتصران لان كل واحد هو مكمل للآخر ولا احد يستطيع العيش من دون الاخر *


شكرا على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



doody قال:


> _*أنا بعتقد أن الانثى هى اللى هتكسب أحنا مش بنغلب ههههه*_
> _*بجد حلو اوى اوى *_
> _*مرسى خالص*_


 
شكرا على رأيك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ولا زال الجـدل قائمـا ًولا زالت الفتنة نائمـة وسيبقى الحوارمستمرا ً طــالــمــا أن . . .
> الـسـؤال ذكـــر والإجـابـة أنـثــى فمن برأيكم سوف ينتصر على الآخر
> الانثى طبعااااااااااااااا هههههههههههه ....لا طبعا هى مش حرب المفروض فيها حد يطلع منتصر والتانى مهزوم لان انتصار اى طرف فى اى شىء هو انتصار للطرف الاخر وبالعكس .....ميرررسى يا sunny man على الجدال الهايل ده والذى لم ولن ينتهى ابدا طالما وجد الانسان على الارض ....ربنا يباركك وكل سنه وانت طيب .


 
شكرا على هذا التعقيب الجميل
كل سنة و نت طيبة


----------



## جيلان (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*موضوع جامد جدا
بس طبعا مافيش حد حينتصر لان فعلا الاتنين بيكملو بعض و سيظل هذا الجدال موجود لغاية ما يموتو بعض .................   قصدى طول ما الحياة مستمرة ههههههههههه*


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *موضوع جامد جدا*
> *بس طبعا مافيش حد حينتصر لان فعلا الاتنين بيكملو بعض و سيظل هذا الجدال موجود لغاية ما يموتو بعض ................. قصدى طول ما الحياة مستمرة ههههههههههه*


 
اكيد


----------



## assyrian girl (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

thank you so much for this nice conversation
God bless you


----------



## sunny man (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



assyrian girl قال:


> thank you so much for this nice conversation
> God bless you


thanks for ur participation
God be with u


----------



## girl_in_jesus (3 يناير 2008)

*رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*

*




*​ 

*جرى حوار بين الرجل والأنثى وكان كالأتى*
*هو:ألا تلاحظين ان الكون ذكر؟*
*هى:بلى لاحظت ان الكينونه أنثى!*
*هو:ألام تدركى بأن النور ذكر؟*
*هى:بل ادركت ان الشمس انثى!*
*هو:او ليس الكرم ذكرا؟*
*هى:نعم ولكن الكرامه انثى!*
*هو:ألا يعجبك ان الشعر ذكرا؟*
*هى:واعجبنى اكثر ان المشاعر انثى!*
*فأخذ نفسا عميقا وهو مغمض عينيه ثم عاد ونظر أليها بصمت للحظات وبعد ذلك *
*قال لها:سمعت احدهم يقول ان الخيانه انثى*
*قالت:ورأيت احدهم يكتب ان الغدر ذكرا*
*هو:ولكنهم يقولون ان الخديعه انثى*
*هى:بل هن يقولون ان الكذب ذكرا*
*هو: هناك من اكد لى ان الحماقه أنثى*
*هى: وهنا من اثبت لى ان الغباء ذكر*
*هو: انا اظن ان الجريمه انثى*
*هى:انا اجزم ان الإثم ذكر*
*هو: انا تعلمت ان البشاعه انثى*
*هى: وانا ادركت ان القبح ذكر*
*سكت للمره الثانيه وفكر قليلا ونظر اليها بعين المحب وبعد ذلك*
*هو : يبدو انك محقه فالطبيعه انثى*
*هى:وانت قد اصبت فالجمال ذكر*
*هو:لا بل السعاده انثى*
*هى:ربما ولكن الحب ذكر*
*هو:وانا اعترف ان التضيحه انثى*
*هى: وانا اقر بأن الصفح ذكر*
*هو:ولكننى على ثقه بأن المحبه انثى*
*هى: وانا على يقين ان القلب ذكر*
*وهذا اصدق دليل على ان المراءه تتأثر كثيرا بالكلمه الرقيقه الحنونه المليئه بالحب والدفء*
*منقول*​


----------



## استفانوس (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*

* المرأة*
* كتاب ضخم مكتوب على كل صفحة من صفحاته*
* كلمة *
* حــــب*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*

جميلة يا جيرل 

ميرسى حبيبتى​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*



WALK ON ROCK قال:


> *المرأة*
> 
> *كتاب ضخم مكتوب على كل صفحة من صفحاته*
> *كلمة *
> ...


 

*رد هايل بجد  بس الكتاب اكيد محتاج اللى يقراه صح*​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة يا جيرل​
> 
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى​


 
*العفو يا جميل مرسيي لمرورك يا قمره*​


----------



## استفانوس (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*



girl_in_jesus قال:


> *رد هايل بجد بس الكتاب اكيد محتاج اللى يقراه صح*​


اجل 
ولايقرأ
 الا 
بالحب​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 يناير 2008)

*رد على: رجـــــــــل وأنثــــــــــــى!!!!*



WALK ON ROCK قال:


> اجل
> 
> ولايقرأ
> الا
> ...


*بالظبط ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2010)

*رد: أروع جدال بين ذكر و أنثى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*تم الدمج​*


----------

